# Good cleaner snail for the 5gal?



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Planted, shrimps, shrimp babies, little rasboras. 

Lots of calcium buildup on sides of tank... will they clean this?
I want something 1/2-1 inch across, that will help clean, and won't multiply.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Nerite snails. Only issue with tem is the white eggs. they won't hatch in fresh water. But they are wicked good.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I was just doing some reading about them, will they eat plants?

white eggs.... assuming they don't hatch(because of fw, instead of brackish), then what? scrape em off?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

scrape them off. They won't eat plants. they might leave some tracks on them. I keep mine ia a heavily planted tank with no problems.


----------



## venaman (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack, but what is a good general rule for amount of nerite snails per gallon? I am looking to get some too. 

Thanks


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

awesome thanks sunstar, I'll look for one.


----------



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

i think that the malyasian trumpet snails are good. Although, they reproduce quite fast.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

plans have changed.... gonna need snails, this time for the puffer to eat tho


----------

